# typEnocean & Enocean_06



## dast (9 Dezember 2018)

Liebes WAGO-Team,

ich habe damals einen eigenen FB zum Auswerten meines Eltako Minihandsender FMH1W-sz mit Hilfe der Enocean_05.lib gemacht.
Siehe dazu: Enocean: Eltako Minihandsender FMH1W-sz auswerten

Jetzt habe ich gesehen, dass in der neueren Enocean_06.lib kein Gebrauch mehr von der typEnocean Struktur gemacht wird :shock: ...

Ich verwende zur Auswertung einige der Member der typEnocean Struktur, wie z.B. ID, MSG_Type, T21 und NU.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich meinen FB auf die neue Enocean_06.lib Bibliothek portiere!?
Die benötigen Members hab ich in dieser Form ja nicht mehr zur Verfügung ...

Ach ja, noch was: Gibts die "alte" Enocean_05.lib und die dazugehörige Beschreibung noch irgendwo auf der WAGO-Seite zum Download?

Danke schon mal und Grüße,
Daniel.


----------



## ClMak (9 Dezember 2018)

Hallo,

die Enocean_06.lib verwendet auch die typEnocean Struktur.  Du findest die Struktur unter den globalen Variablen der Bibliothek (siehe Screenshot):





Die alte Bibliothek Enocean_05 ist noch auf der Wago Webseite verfügbar:

https://www.wago.com/de/d/10726

Wenn du die ZIP-Datei entpackst dann gibt es einen Ordner mit alten Bibliotheken (PreviousLibraryVersions).

Gruß
ClMak


----------



## dast (9 Dezember 2018)

Hallo ClMark,

schon mal danke für deine Antwort.



ClMak schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Enocean_06.lib verwendet auch die typEnocean Struktur.  Du findest die Struktur unter den globalen Variablen der Bibliothek (siehe Screenshot):
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 43743



Ok, intern vermutlich. Aber die offiziellen Funktionen und FB in der neuen Enocean_06.lib scheinen diese nicht nach außen zu geben, wie in der alten Enocean_05.lib.
Ich muss meinen FB jetzt halt auf die neuen Gegebenheiten umschreiben ...



ClMak schrieb:


> Die alte Bibliothek Enocean_05 ist noch auf der Wago Webseite verfügbar:
> 
> https://www.wago.com/de/d/10726
> 
> Wenn du die ZIP-Datei entpackst dann gibt es einen Ordner mit alten Bibliotheken (PreviousLibraryVersions).



Danke, grad nachgesehn ... die "alten" LIBs sind echt dabei, nur keine Doku :-(.

LG Daniel.


----------



## dast (11 Dezember 2018)

Ist der WAGO Support hier eigentlich nicht mehr unterwegs? Hätte gehofft, dass diese einen Tipp haben wie das ganze zu Portieren ist ...


----------



## ClMak (13 Dezember 2018)

Hallo dast,

wo genau liegt dein Problem?
Ich habe dir den Lösungsweg doch aufgezeigt. Du kannst über die globale Variable auf die typEnocean Struktur zugreifen und so deinen Baustein für den Eltako Minihandsender FMH1W-sz portieren.
Du kannst die Enocean_06 im Prinzip genauso verwenden wie die Enocean_05, nur dass typEnocean kein Eingang mehr ist sondern eine globale Variable.
Erkläre bitte genau was dich stört dann können wir ggf. weitere Tipps geben. 




> Ich muss meinen FB jetzt halt auf die neuen Gegebenheiten umschreiben ...



Ja, genau das musst du machen...





VG
ClMak


----------



## dast (13 Dezember 2018)

Ok, jetzt verstehe ich deinen Lösungsweg. Den Zugriff über die globale Variable herstellen ...

Aber wie sieht das für zukünftige Bibliotheks-Updates aus? Ist das der offiziell beschriebene/empfohlene Weg? Weil es ja nicht Teil der Dokumentation ist (meine die globale Variable).

LG Daniel.


----------



## ClMak (13 Dezember 2018)

Wie das für zukünftige Updates aussieht kann ich natürlich nicht sagen, weil ich nicht in die Zukunft schauen kann (sonst würde ich Lotto spielen ).

Offiziell beschrieben ist der Weg bei WAGO soweit ich weiß nicht, weil es ja üblicherweise nicht erforderlich ist auf die Struktur zugreifen zu müssen. 
Ich würde deinen Fall als "Spezialfall" betiteln, weil die umfangreiche Bibliothek von Wago zu 99% das macht was die Anwender benötigen. Dokumentiert ist nur dass, was die 99% Anwender interessiert...


----------



## .:WAGO::0100272:. (17 Dezember 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir würden es, wenn ein Umbau des Programms zu aufwändig ist um auf alle neuen Enocean_06.lib Bausteine umzustellen, genau so empfehlen wie ClMak.
Die Bausteine wurden in der Enocean_06.lib geändert um es den Nutzern einfacher zu machen. Daher wurde die Struktur typEnocean nicht mehr nach außen geführt. 
Sollten diese Strukturen genutzt werden wollen, muss wie von ClMak beschrieben auf die globalen Variablen der Bibliothek zugegriffen werden.

Die Beschreibung der Enocean_05.lib kann beim Wago Support angefragt werden, oder wenn es geklappt hat wurde sie hier angehangen.


----------



## dast (18 Dezember 2018)

Hab das ganze jetzt mal - wie vorgeschlagen - auf die "globale" Variable gEnoceanData[...] umgebaut. Läuft mal alles ohne Probleme!

Danke an alle nochmal!

LG Daniel.


----------

